

Ask HN: What are the best data science talks you've heard? - RuggeroAltair

I&#x27;m mostly looking for talks directed to technical people but, if exceptional, also talks directed to a general audience
======
RuggeroAltair
I'll start myself indicating a non technical one focusing on communication
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVimVzgtD6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVimVzgtD6w)

